# Dunlop sp sport 01 runflats 275/35/18



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

just grabbed these from a local tire shop at 90% tread, one was repaired for a minor nail in the middle of the thread, for 80$ a pop.. 
my question is this: 
1) if you ever owned them, what are your thoughts on them?
2) how are these compared to the general exlaim uhp?
3) is 80$ good price for a 300$ used tire?


----------

